# Wrapped Pears



## dkbee (Jun 3, 2010)

Myron,

I can't even begin to imagine what a wrapped pear is, and why it is so other-worldly.

DKbee


----------



## Myron Denny (Sep 27, 2009)

70 years ago I had the oppertunity to eat a fresh pear that had been wrapped in plain newspaper and was allowed to rippen in the paper for a period of time. That was the best pear I have ever eaten in my life. I would like to wrap some pears this year. Does any one know at what stage to pick the pears and how many days to let them them wait before eating?
I picked a pear off the tree yesterday that was starting to get mellow.


----------



## power napper (Apr 2, 2005)

Have never done that but did find a recipe in "The encyclopedia of country living" by Carla Emery.

Root Cellar Storage
Pears will not keep in storahge unless picked early and stored then!

Don't put any bad ones in the storage box. Box them shallow rather than deep.
It helps to wrap them individually in paper (not newsprint unless you're going to peel them). Keep them where it is cool. The ideal is 32-40 degrees F, 80 to 95 percent humidity. How long they'll keep dependes on the the temperature and the variety-maybe 2 or3 months, maybe even 5.
Use up or can up because pears stored overly long won't ripen normally when taken out.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

Pears should be picked just as they start to change color a little bit and there is a little give by the stem when pressing with your thumb. If you pick them ripe from the tree, they are already overripe inside.


----------

